# A few more crow calls..



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

A few more Blackbirds I whipped up, nothing spectacular, just field calls:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

3 nice looking calls Mark, are the toneboards a little shorter on these 3 or are my eyes going. LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very nice calls........


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

These are guesses but it looks like Number 1 is Maple and Ash. Number 2 looks like Osage and Cocobolo. Number 3 looks like Osage and Bocote...... How far off am I?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm liking those wood toneboards. Bet they sound nice !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think you are right Rick on the wood, the only one might be the bocote, something a little diff? LOL

Bones , I know I like the wood toneboards also, maybe I ought to try and have Mark teach me, I can make wood ones for open reed but havent a clue on the crow.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking calls Mark.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Mark I am dying to know if I was correct! Your killin me here buddy! LOL


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Ya know I like them. Not and easy call to make.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry, I couldnt get back here till tonight lol.

1)Ash with maple toneboards,
2)Cocobolo with osage toneboards,
3)Bacote with osage toneboards.

Ed, these boards are a bit shorter than my originals, Im getting them where I want them.

Stonegod, the only one I have left is the Coco with osage. It is for sale, Im asking 25 bucks + shipping.
Thanks for the kind words guys,
Mark


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, he sure did. Good job Rick


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Na, LOL those are some pretty easy ones, I had my doubts a little on the bocote, where it gets hard is when you get into the rosewoods. Rick has learned alot in a very short time and is turning out to be a fine callmaker, my hats off to him (and I dont take my hat off very often) LOL


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

lol no pm's, Rick nailed it on his own : )

These are full size crow calls with an MT2 taper fit for the toneboards. Difficult to make but satisfying. They have a MT2 taper for the toneboards to fit in to the mated taper in the barrel, then stepped to a 3/4 flared bore. Darrel Gibson is schooling me latley on building crow calls and has been a huge help to me. These calls are still going thru some evolutions, but Darrel has schooled me on a ton of the finer points of a crow call that most people miss, or dont care about, and its amazing what the man knows. There is so much that can go into a crow call it unbelievable, easily rivaling a duck or goose call or anything else.

Mark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

WoooHooo! I love being right! (in my house that is not often) Cocobolo and Bocote are types of rosewood... right?

Thank you for the kind words Ed. I put a lot of effort into my call making. To have a fine call maker acknowledge my work.... It means a lot.

Mark I believe it.. I have not tried to make a crow call yet but, I can see that subtitles would exist. I am finding that attention to detail is one of many things that separates good calls from the rest. Your calls look fantastic and I hear they sound even more fantastic. I am planning on trying one soon.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Na, LOL those are some pretty easy ones, I had my doubts a little on the bocote, where it gets hard is when you get into the rosewoods. Rick has learned alot in a very short time and is turning out to be a fine callmaker, my hats off to him (and I dont take my hat off very often) LOL


 Yea balding guys have that problem Ed, they dont want to take off their hats LOL


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I still got all my hair Antlerz22, but I do cut my hair as short as possible, almost shaved. LOL


----------

